# Random pics of new mods on the both the X5 and the M3...



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

my knuckles/hands are still pretty scraped up from this install but it's good for my future toys! The BMW hitch is pretty beefy and factory step works well especially for washing the top of the car...










15% llumar tint










Gen V DDE's... doesn't add any HP but the cool factor is deff there...


































now off to redo my SIG...


----------



## a.k.a. Jorg Muller (Apr 3, 2003)

*VERY nice*

The 19s look great on Steel Grey, better than on other colors IMHO. Eyes look great as well. Was the tint photo before or after the 83mm ? Great sig...


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

before... the first Race exhaust I got was damaged so I had to send it back. Ordered 1 from Bekkers instead and will be here in about 2 week.


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*DDEs*

Did the DDEs interfere with your xenon auto-leveling, or can that issue be resolved?


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

it doesn't interfere w/ the xenon leveling...


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

Where and how much did you get the tint job for?

Jeff


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

Rocky Mountain Tint in Livermore. It was $185 for the 3 windows...


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

How do you like the quality? Can you give me their contact info? I need to have mine done.

Thanks,
Jeff



Josh03SGM3 said:


> *Rocky Mountain Tint in Livermore. It was $185 for the 3 windows... *


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

Rocky Mountain Window tint
(925) 373-2577
3985 First Street, Unit D
Livermore, CA 94550 

The quality is great. They used black vinyl on the dots in the back window and it's blended very well. No radio interference at all. Ask for Matt.


----------



## JeffW (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks! I'll give them a call.

Jeff



Josh03SGM3 said:


> *Rocky Mountain Window tint
> (925) 373-2577
> 3985 First Street, Unit D
> Livermore, CA 94550
> ...


----------

